# Two and a half weeks old babies looking for foster parents!!!!



## Angelika (Nov 22, 2002)

Hi pigeon friends,
I live in Chicago and came to get to know, fall in love, and care for the city's feral pigeons to the extent this is possible for me. 
Problem now: Two days ago, I got a pair of baby pigeons, fallen from their nest. They are about two and a half weeks old, healthy, sturdy, tiny, and absolutely adorable. They still need to be hand-fed, but will learn to pick seeds by themselves within a few days. I would love to keep them myself, but I already have four feral-turned-pet pigeons and thus really have reached my limit. 
Is there any one who would like to foster-parent these two sweet baby birds? They are nothing out of the ordinary. The smaller one (perhaps a girl, whom I have preliminarily named Sabina or "Beenie") will become a grey checker. The bigger little guy (perhaps a boy and so far named Bernard or "Bernie") will probably develop charcoal colored wings with grey pants. Both of them will keep their extraordinarily big eyes surrounded by pretty white ceres. (I think I know their parents and especially their father.)
They are very, very sweet, and they need help. Right now they would be lost in the outside world. 

Angelika


----------



## principessa_jessica (Sep 19, 2003)

hi i am really interested in adopting one of these sweet babies. I live in toronto so i dont know if it will work out but email me at [email protected]


----------



## marysue (Jan 23, 2003)

Id definately take one or both. Im not sure how I would get them at the moment though, Im in the Upper pennisula of Michigan. I would pay for you to mail them, but their so young, I dont know if that would be a good idea.


----------

